# Record what you're watching bug



## Alliemac9 (Jan 9, 2016)

This is my third TiVo (HD, Roamio Plus, Bolt) and the record button does not seem to function the way it used to. I used to be able to press record at any point during a show to record it including any of the saved content automatically being saved on the channel. Now there seems to be some sort of logic applied that doesn't allow that. Here's an example:

I reversed live TV to the beginning of its saved content and was watching a random show when someone called. In order to be able to see the entire show after done with my call (I couldn't hit pause since I was at the beginning of the 30 minute saved window), I pressed REC. However, instead of allowing me to verify I wanted to record the current show, I got three options:
Watch now
OnePass & other options
Explore this show

In playing around with it, I get the "record this episode" option sometimes, but not other times. I haven't experimented enough to determine the criteria. 

My prior TiVo's didn't have this limitation. With the premium DVR that TiVo is, I should be able to record anything at the press of a button (or two). I don't need the software overriding my decision. If I want to save a short piece of a show because I have to leave before it ends, or whatever, I should have that option. 

Seems like a bug in the Bolt to me.


----------

